# iTunes Music Sync



## adriangb (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, I have an HP Touchpad with CM7 alpha 3 installed. Evereything works fine, but I'm trying to figure out how to get my music synced. I've tried DoubleTwist, but it quits on my mac, and I don't like having to install their player (even thou I don't have to use it, I don't want to have two players). I'm trying to work with WinAmp now, but I can't get it to sync, and I don't want to have a "locked" music player (and I can't buy the Pro version). Also, even if I get WinAmp, or DoubleTwist to work (or resort to drag and drop folder copying), I wan't some kind of compression, as my music library is gigantic (47GB/6325 songs; the large size is due mostly to the fact that my music is either iTunes Match matched (lol) 256kbps AAC files, purchased/almost uncompressed files, or downloaded MP3s -which are obviously not well compressed), something like the option iPods get to automatically reencode all songs to 128kbps AAC. I did copy all my music manually, after reencoding it to 64kbps HE-AAC v2 (which brought it down to 16GB, with a slight loss of quality, but worth it IMO). I could select some music to leave out, but I would rather have all my music on the TochPad, and if anything purge my library from the device, as it is more comftorable to do this on long rides (I have a 3 hour daily commute, this would be a good time to work on my library) that stuck at the computer. If it makes a difference, I have practically unlimited HDD space (about 1TB free) and an i7 920 @ 4GHz w/ HT, so my whole library reencodes in an hour or two.

Thanks for any help, sorry I'm so fussy


----------

